# Show off your spooky style! Enter the Mothering Halloween Costume Contest sponsored by Barefoot Books!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

*Announcing our First Place Winner with 16 votes:*






DesertSunsets









 
offline

489 Posts. Joined 1/2011
Location: Tucson
Select All Posts By This User



Our own little baby Harry Potter!

DesertSunsets receives her choice of five books from our community-loved sponsor Barefoot Books.











*Our Second and Third Place Winners with 15 votes each:*






Mal85









 
offline

1,906 Posts. Joined 9/2008
Select All Posts By This User

My little Grateful Dead dancing bear and her sister, the flower child. 








TalkToMeNow









 
*online*

2,678 Posts. Joined 5/2003
Select All Posts By This User

Here is my happy little hobbit:



Congratulations to you all! I will be in touch via PM or email to award you your prize.

Now, have a look at all the wonderful entries, below!





*Happy Halloween!*



One of our 2011 Halloween Costume Contest Winners

Show off your *spooky style* by entering the Mothering Halloween Costume Contest and you could win five books of your choice from *Barefoot Books*!

*How to Enter:*

Now through Nov 12th at 12 midnight PT, post photos of yourself, your spouse, or your kids in your best Halloween getups! You may enter as many different costumes as you wish. One post with a single photo counts as an entry. Multiple submissions should be made in separate posts for voting purposes. Group photos are OK as long as the individuals are your family members only.How to Vote:Three winners will be chosen based on community "thumbs up" voting and editorial review and decision. To vote for a picture you love, click the thumbs up for the post of the photo.

*First Prize:*

*Five Books Of Your Choice from the Fabulous Children's Publisher: **Barefoot Books*











The lucky winner will receive *5 books of their choice from Barefoot Books*, the children's publisher renowned for their colorful, imaginative, multicultural books.If you haven't heard of Barefoot Books you'll want to check them out! Explore. Imagine. Create. Connect. Give Back. That's what Barefoot Books is all about. It's exploring other cultures, our planet, ourselves. It's making time for make-believe and letting imaginations run wild and free. Most of all, it's about using the power of stories to nourish the creative spark in everyone and strengthen connections with family, the global community, and the earth. We know you'll love these selections, even long after the Halloween holiday is over.

*Second and Third Prize:*

*A year long supporter membership to Mothering.com.*

*The Rules:*

Please read the Terms and Conditions before entering this contest. Photos will be awarded prizes based on the number of "thumbs ups" provided by members of the community as of Nov 12th, 2011 at 12 midnight PT and subsequent Mothering editorial review and decision. Mothering editorial will break any ties and we reserve the right to exclude any photos for any reason. One photo per post. No one member can win more than one prize. US residents only, except where prohibited. Members outside of the US may share images but cannot win prizes. Images submitted may be featured on Mothering.com or any of Mothering's social media pages.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Snail Mail!!!!!!


----------



## Red Hot Mama (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Red Hot Mama (Feb 28, 2012)

WonderMom & SuperSon


----------



## Red Hot Mama (Feb 28, 2012)

Teaching the boy how to fly


----------



## plantcrazy (Oct 29, 2012)

"The wheels on the bus go round and round!"


----------



## Amanda Bishop (Oct 30, 2012)

WHO DOESN'T LOVE MILK AND OREO


----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)

Preparing for my new role as a milk producer.


----------



## Suzy Cook (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is my Lil' Owl!

Kaiya-age 15 months

Costume made by mommy and daddy (hats and tights a gift from NaNaw!)


----------



## organicmommato2 (Oct 24, 2012)

My daughter as Dorothy and our puppy as Toto from Wizard of Oz


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

*Our 4 daughters: *

*8-yr-old is Hermione Granger, 3-yr-old is a Rockstar Princess, 10-month-old is Yoda, 7-yr-old is a Zombie Princess.*


----------



## organicmommato2 (Oct 24, 2012)

My husband and I as Where's Waldo & Waldette?


----------



## eistrach (Sep 11, 2009)

Griffin, age 3


----------



## dangerbunnygirl (Jan 3, 2012)

*Princess Mama and Baby Dragon*


----------



## dog groomer89 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## dog groomer89 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Cindy Chiu (Oct 31, 2012)

My 5 year old daughter loves Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and wanted to be Cheese Hat Clarabelle Cow for Halloween this year. This is what I came up with for her costume


----------



## Cindy Chiu (Oct 31, 2012)

My 5 year old daughter loves Mickey Mouse Clubhouse! She wanted to be Cheese Hat Clarabelle Cow for Halloween this year. This is the costume I came up with


----------



## mamatwo8 (Dec 24, 2008)

SunMaid Raisin box (5yrs) , Peanut ( her nickname) (2yrs) and Little Strawberry(1 yr)


----------



## mamatwo8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunmaid Raisin Box- 5 yrs old.. bonnet, apron made by mama, hand painted box by mama and dad.


----------



## phyleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Baby's First Halloween..Dada and Mama as Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett.


----------



## mamatwo8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Our little Peanut... 2yrs old... doing her Pnut dance


----------



## mamatwo8 (Dec 24, 2008)

The sweetest Strawberry, 1 yr old.


----------



## ammaflre (Aug 25, 2004)

Flame Princess from Adventure Time!


----------



## N8tiveB (Feb 21, 2012)

This is our costume from last year, but we didn't get to show it off much, so I thought I'd post it. 
My 3 year old son as Yoda the wise Jedi master, in the Yoda hat I crocheted him. Me as Frida Kahlo. Thanks!


----------



## N8tiveB (Feb 21, 2012)

My four year old son in his The Lion, the Witch & the Wardrobe Narnia's
Mr. Tumnus the faun homemade costume. Homesewn faun pants & hand crocheted horns by mom.


----------



## N8tiveB (Feb 21, 2012)

My four year old son in his The Lion, the Witch & the Wardrobe Narnia's
Mr. Tumnus the faun homemade costume. Homesewn faun pants & hand crocheted horns by mom.


----------



## N8tiveB (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy All Hallows Eve!
Love, Mr. Tumnus


----------



## LittleSprout (Jul 18, 2012)

my baby ewok!


----------



## OohLaLaura (Mar 16, 2008)

The Three Musketeers!


----------



## Annica (Aug 26, 2011)

Elias as King and Cora as an 80s aerobics instructor. Me as me.


----------



## mls005 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mama-made costumes (except for the hats).2year old Donovan as Curious George and 3 year old Sullivan as The Man in the Yellow Hat.


----------



## aruss (Oct 6, 2008)

My kids made their own costumes this year with very little parent help. This one is Waldo! He found the shirt at a thrift store and knit the hat himself!


----------



## aruss (Oct 6, 2008)

This is my 9 and 6 year olds, who made these costumes all by themselves! They are a box of fries and a ketchup dipping cup!


----------



## Caracol8 (Feb 26, 2011)

Han Trio!


----------



## Lauries Muffins (Oct 31, 2012)

Lua in her Jack-o'-Lantern costume, handmade by her Grandma Bobbie, walking the streets of London getting many smiles and Happy Halloween Greetings!


----------



## Lenore K. (Apr 22, 2009)

Medusa!!



8 yr old Anna


----------



## IronMam (Aug 26, 2012)

We've been doing themed, family costumes since DD's first Halloween. This year, since she was going as a t-rex, we decided to do an all out Jurassic Park group costume. DH is Dr. Grant. He even has a light up "flare" - just like in the famous scene when he uses it to lure the t-rex away from the kids. I'm one of the park SUVs, complete with working headlights and the trembling glass of water. My costume even plays the theme song from the movie.


----------



## paciunia (Jun 29, 2011)

Daddy: Zookeeper
Mama: Butterfly
Kids: Stingray & Lion


----------



## lolliegee (Aug 6, 2007)

My son Gabe's original costume. He came up with the idea. I created it from scratch. Had the logo cut in vinyl. Can you tell he's excited?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Xandersaurus


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Amelia Earhart


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

Here is my happy little hobbit:


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

My six-year-old wanted to be R2D2, despite some kids at school teasing her because Star Wars is a "boy" thing. We've taught her all along it doesn't matter if you're a boy or a girl, you can be whomever you want to be, and be interested in anything you like.

Since there were no R2D2 costumes to be found, I made her one, out of posterboard and recyclables.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

It even had legs. She loved it!


----------



## dragonflii (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## falling horse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiccup Horredus Haddock III and Toothless the Nighfury


----------



## Stacy Ito (Nov 1, 2012)

Hoo Hoo!


----------



## Stacy Ito (Nov 1, 2012)

Little owl in the woods


----------



## Heather Rische (Oct 22, 2012)

Little gnome, mother gnome and flower fairy, kids' costumes sewn by me!


----------



## Heather Rische (Oct 22, 2012)

A Rose Fairy , costume designed and sewn by mom!


----------



## Heather Rische (Oct 22, 2012)

the littlest garden gnome, costume designed and sewn by mama gnome


----------



## Heather Rische (Oct 22, 2012)

one more of my 19 mo old gnome....


----------



## ~patty (May 8, 2006)

Astrid....dragon fighter


----------



## waterbug11 (Jan 8, 2012)

My little chef and lobster in a pot  Both sewn by mama!


----------



## purplewaves (Sep 5, 2009)

Our family of four went as a pack of Totoros (from "My Neighbor Totoro" a.k.a. となりのトトロ).

All homesewn, using repurposed sweatshirts/pants



Baby William as Chibi Totoro (ちびトトロ), myself as Big Totoro (大トトロ) and Ella Rose as Medium Totoro (中トトロ)



Hubby, Dash, as Big Totoro (大トトロ)



Ella Rose as Medium Totoro (中トトロ)


----------



## paciunia (Jun 29, 2011)

My little Lion.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

These are great!









Don't forget to vote for your favorite images and invite others to do so. You can vote for as many as you wish. Just click the thumbs up at the bottom of the post you wish to vote for.









The contest runs thru November 12th so there's plenty of time to enter costume pics from your trick-or-treating this year! We'd love to see them!


----------



## Shane (Aug 6, 2005)

The Addams Family

Gomez holding Pubert

Mortitia, Pugsly, Cousin Itt, and Wednesday


----------



## Shane (Aug 6, 2005)

My 2 year old was Cousin Itt. Everybody said she was perfect because of her squeaky voice and squeaky shoes. The fact that her favorite thing to do is suck her thumb and play with her hair this costume was right up her alley.


----------



## jalbright (Sep 30, 2010)

Grace (4) as Princess Leia, Ethan (6) as Luke Skywalker, Husband as Han Solo and Weston (2) as Yoda. Below is me carrying R2D2 in my Moby wrap


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Heather Rische (Oct 22, 2012)

This costume is a favorite. I made it about 15 years ago for my now 17 year old son. It has been through a lot since then, the original hat was lost, so I fixed it up, made a new hat (and lined it with organic cotton from my wedding wrap shirt!) and my 2nd son got to wear it for his 1st Halloween, being so chubby, it fit him fine!


----------



## Heather Rische (Oct 22, 2012)

This was also a revamped leopard costume from my teenager, from when he was about 6. My almost-3 wore it last year, We recycled a deteriorating auto seat cushion to make a tiger had and tiger mittens, and lined the hat with more of my organic cotton scraps from wedding shirt. She declared she was a tiger-leopard, and was overwhelmed with joy to see her painted face.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

My little zombies


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

My little Grateful Dead dancing bear and her sister, the flower child.


----------



## lngriffin85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Miles's first Halloween as Super Mario


----------



## Shelly Dax (Nov 4, 2012)

That is so cute...but how do you vote? I don't see anything here!

S


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shelly Dax*
> 
> That is so cute...but how do you vote? I don't see anything here!
> 
> S


Just click the thumbs up "like" icon in the lower right corner of each post that you like. Then click "add to reputation" to confirm your like. You can vote for (like) as many as you want. You don't have to pick just one (because that would be impossible, now wouldn't it?)


----------



## Lenore K. (Apr 22, 2009)

I think you need to log in first to be able to vote. "LIke" and "add to reputation" showed up after I logged in.


----------



## winterhalter (Nov 3, 2011)

My little koala bear! I had sooo much fun making this costume. First thing I ever made without a pattern,.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Shelly Dax, now that you've posted your first post you should see the thumbs up at the bottom right of the post. Just click that for each of your favorites.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

American Dream and her sidekick Noun the cat will keep you safe.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Rainbow Fairy and little Ladybug


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

My daughter as Mabel Pines and her best friend as Dipper Pines from the TV show Gravity Falls.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

My 4 girls-Mable Pines of Gravity Falls, Ladybug, Rainbow Fairy and American Dream all in character


----------



## babylego (Feb 16, 2011)

My sleepy little octopus! Handmade by momma!


----------



## babylego (Feb 16, 2011)

My Octobaby and rainbow fairy and me, rag doll all handmade


----------



## babylego (Feb 16, 2011)

My beautiful rainbow fairy and octobaby! Handmade by momma


----------



## babylego (Feb 16, 2011)

Last year, my super cute Jessie! All handmade


----------



## babylego (Feb 16, 2011)

One more..2 years ago, my little Yoda. love that SHE loves star wars.

Handmade!


----------



## tristanjewel (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## jill the pill (Jul 31, 2011)

Ruby Gloom


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

bank robber. my newborn is the money


----------



## hollydolls (Nov 7, 2012)

This spooky little spider happened upon my doorstep!


----------



## Nitasia Timms (Nov 7, 2012)

Forest Princess Brave and Lil Yoda love Halloween oodles and oodles!


----------



## prariemom (Nov 7, 2012)

Who knew Elmo and Scooby-Doo were such good friends?!



They had so much fun wearing their costumes ALL month long


----------



## Opheila77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Coralee, the cutest little ladybug!


----------



## Opheila77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Petting the skunk!


----------



## Opheila77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Clara, 6 months.


----------



## AllisonKaty (Aug 26, 2012)

Cute Kangaroo! 



Banyan 18 months


----------



## BeachLove (May 10, 2011)

Mickey and Minnie!


----------



## DesertSunsets (Jan 22, 2011)

Our own little baby Harry Potter!


----------



## AlaskanMom77 (Dec 3, 2010)

Justice League Theme 2012


----------



## AlaskanMom77 (Dec 3, 2010)

My Super Baby


----------



## AlaskanMom77 (Dec 3, 2010)

Star Wars Theme 2010


----------



## AlaskanMom77 (Dec 3, 2010)

Medieval Theme 2009 (knight and executioner)


----------



## Carlota59 (Jul 22, 2012)

Baby Cthulhu and her stuffed Cthulhu


----------



## mbhudgens (Jun 6, 2005)

Hogwarts representing!


----------



## planegreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Age 4 - Doc McStuffins!


----------



## TheThackPack (Nov 8, 2012)

Baby Pirate


----------



## TheThackPack (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahoy!


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

My 8 month old daughter dressed as a cow for Halloween, about to go shopping for candy to hand out to trick or treaters!


----------



## loba (Nov 11, 2010)

My boys (7 and 4), dressed like lego Swamp Monster and Lord Vamire


----------



## mami2mami (Jan 13, 2011)

OUR LITTLE MONKEY HOLDING OUR FLOWER!


----------



## mami2mami (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## lttlskttl (Nov 9, 2012)

Our little Mighty THOR...homemade by Mom & Dad. It's amazing what you can do with duct tape, velcro, felt and cardboard!! We have vowed to never buy a costume again, it's just too much fun for the whole family to make one!


----------



## falling horse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiccup Horrendus Haddock III and Toothless the Nightfury


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you all for the wonderful entires! We are leaving voting open until Monday, November 19th 11:59 PM Pacific Time. So please vote for ALL of your favorites and invite your friends and family to do so as well. Good luck!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

*Announcing our First Place Winner with 16 votes:*






DesertSunsets









 
offline

489 Posts. Joined 1/2011
Location: Tucson
Select All Posts By This User



Our own little baby Harry Potter!

*Our Second and Third Place Winners with 15 votes each:*






Mal85









 
offline

1,906 Posts. Joined 9/2008
Select All Posts By This User

My little Grateful Dead dancing bear and her sister, the flower child. 








TalkToMeNow









 
*online*

2,678 Posts. Joined 5/2003
Select All Posts By This User

Here is my happy little hobbit:



Congratulations to you all! I will be in touch via PM or email to award you your prize.

Thank you all for the wonderful photos!


----------

